
5G Apocalypse: Russia wants you to believe next-gen wireless can kill you - i386
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/the-real-problem-with-5g-it-could-kill-you-says-russia-to-the-world-20190513-p51mn2.html
======
mimixco
A comprehensive study (not Russian) recently showed that there are several
potential risks with 5G, not only from the higher power transmission which it
requires but also by the _proximity_ to users. A cell tower could be miles
from you but 5G only works over short distances.

I don't think we can totally dismiss the possible health concerns around 5G.
That seems premature. I'll try to find the study again and post it here.

------
ycombonator
It’s the Russians again. Just kidding. I don’t there is enough studies done to
disprove otherwise. I wouldn’t discount the cause for concern totally.

------
nutcracker46
It fits the intesests of those aurhoritarian, so called "civilizational
states" to cast doubt on progressive tech in liberal democracies. At home,
Russia dictates,"build out 5G infrastructure." In the West, the propaganda
questions, "Are you sure 5G is safe? Also, are those vaccines safe? Pest
resistant crops, whoah, you're gonna eat them? You might die."

